# SherpaShare



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess part of using something these days is also being a part of the beta testing. I like the tools well enough to try and continue using it. Just be advised they are small group and response times are slower than might be expected, in case your as impatient as I am.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

what is it


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's a very slick tool to pull your Uber data, plus mileage and hours can be inputted with lots of breakdowns charts and graphs. As well it lets you setup your city to compare with other sherpa users that are signed up in your city. Free right now. Can input expenses etc. Worth checking out for sure.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so this in android market?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

SherpaShare.com


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

You can download the Sherpashare app. I have been using it since I started a few months ago. It is a nice tool but I think a well thought out spreadsheet is better which is what I recently moved to. The hours are always off no matter what I do which has an effect on the wages per hour calculations. I will admit much of it could be due to user error. I just do not have the time or care to learn the website especially when I can already manipulate excel to do what I want. Plus anything I learn with excel will help in other parts of my life, Sherpashare not so much. One thing I like about Sherpashare is you can compare yourself to other people in the community, you can not do that with an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

I was using this site but not working now due to changes in uber statement csv. Now they want us to allow them to access our statements directly giving them access to our dashboard. No way no thank you why would I want a third party website going into my personal dashboard having access to all of my personal information.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

There is always a trade off, they need access to automate the data, plus it's free. If you check permissions on most apps your giving a pretty wide permissions for very little in return. To each his own.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> There is always a trade off, they need access to automate the data, plus it's free. If you check permissions on most apps your giving a pretty wide permissions for very little in return. To each his own.


It's not an app asking for permissions they are asking for access to your statements through your driver site. So to access your statement they want your password to Uber partners site where they will have access to driver license address vehicle info reg info. No need for this why not just ask to forward statements. Uber removed date from csv statements most likely they dont like what sherpa is giving drivers ( access to real costs of driving) so to fix this sherpa now ask for access to your whole profile instead of adjusting there program to be html compatible or figuring out a less invasive solution. Like you said they are small group if this doesnt work out what stops them from selling your info to all insurance companies for quick cash before exit.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Aluminum foil hat often?


----------

